# Rele en salida de amplificador



## m-82 (Dic 1, 2008)

Hola q tal?
He estado utilizando el buscador pero no he encontrado exactamente mi duda.

La pregunta parece una tonteria pero tiene su "aquel".

Tengo un cliente con un amplificador de dos canales y 200 Wrms instalado en un coche.LLeva 2 altavoces conectados en paralelo por cada canal.El cliente quiere tener un control rapido para poder apagar y encender dos de ellos.Al ser de dos canales no puedo hacer funcion fader:

Se pueden llevar sendos reles hasta los altavoces traseros,utilizarlos como un simple interruptor abriendo y cerrando un solo cable o haria falta interrumpir los dos?Tendria algun efecto sobre la fase?Induccion...?Me valdria con un tipico rele de coche de 4 contactos de 30A para estar sobrado? no se... habria algun problema o es tan sencillo como parece?


----------



## juanma (Dic 1, 2008)

Buenas, muchos amplificador tienen a su salida un speak enable, es decir, un rele.

Sobre si interrupir un o los dos cables, como alternativa a esa preguta, podrias conmutar entre una resistencia del 100Ohms, por decir algo, y el parlante, de manera de no quedar al aire la salida.
Pero igualmente recorda que los ajuste de los amplificador se hacen en vacio, sin carga, asi que no se que problema podria haber.

Otra alternativa que se me ocurre es usar el rele para conmutar a la entrada del amplificador, entre GND y la señal, ahi ya no tendrias que preocuparte por nada a la salida.

Espero te ayude, saludos.


----------

